# Auto-Top Off for my Nano - easy, low-tech found-materials, with video!



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

haha excellent! I've been contemplating something similar for my 40g sump with a multi gallon bucket on a shelf, a spigot and a tube going to the sump.

well done


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

scapegoat said:


> haha excellent! I've been contemplating something similar for my 40g sump with a multi gallon bucket on a shelf, a spigot and a tube going to the sump.
> 
> well done


one of those rectangular water dispensers that sit on a frig shelf and have a tap on the front would be great for that!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Even better - the water container from an ultrasonic humidifier, they are already set up for gravity feed, you flip them over to fill


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thinking about the "pretty" version of this, here is my idea. Cut one of these stainless deck post caps on the diagonal and drill a hole in it for the bottle. That is going to be a b*itch of a time to cut and drill though:

3.5" x 3.5" post cap:









I just emailed the company to see if they would charge a fortune to fabricate it.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay - here is version 1.1. Trimmed some of the extra metal off neater and bought a 1.5 liter "Fiji" water. The label could be peeled off decently and the square shape seems to be less obtrusive.

What do you think? Too overpowering to leave on all the time?


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

It would be really cool if you could create one for large tanks as well! But I'm guessing that's going to create a ton of pressure on the tank rim


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

I like the idea! I will give it a try sometime.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Great idea and I think it looks good on the tank.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Well done, simple and effective. Would definitely consider that if being away from the tank for some time or high evap rates like you have.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

I have high evap rates and this would really help me out! I will definitely be doing this tonight! Gunna head to lowes here in a few  Would I have to change the setup much for a rimmed 10 gallon?


----------



## colaudrey (Oct 4, 2013)

Chrisinator said:


> It would be really cool if you could create one for large tanks as well! But I'm guessing that's going to create a ton of pressure on the tank rim


my guess is that if you have the rim close enough to a wall, you can put a mount that can support a large enough jug. like those office water cooler jugs?


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

I went to a good will and found a two gallon humidifier for 2$. Used a plant weight to push up the stopper.


Worked well for me while I away for a week


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is a pic after 5 days, the little yellow post it mark shows the level after 5 days! I think that is a 1.5 liter bottle.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

great idea, going to look into this for when i take trips over the weekend and what not.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Simple, cheap, and effective. Great "KISS" type item. Now could it be taken a bit further to get the supply back away from the tank and out of sight? 
Since it requires only the airflow into the bottle to let it fill, could one go back away from the tank, use a tube sealed at the reserve and set the extra water back, maybe on a shelf. 
That might let you get by with only a tiny airline tube to the tank rather than the whole bottle? I think I could see it working that way as long as they were no droops in the tubing so that the water and air could pass.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting this up. My 5 gallon tank evaporates quickly especially in the summer when the fan is running to keep the temperatures down. How does the bracket handle the weight of a full Fuji Water bottle? Does the water bottle screw into the bracket? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

The bracket seems to handle the weight fine - it has a stiffening crease stamped into it that makes it pretty strong. The stainless brakect I posted would be excellent - the company said they would cut the diagonal for free but I would have to do my own hole saw work.

The bottle doesn't screw into the bracket - the hole is just big enough for the bottle to pass through and screw the cap back on. The bottle cap doesn't hold it to the bracket firmly or anything - the bottle is free to wiggle side to side.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

PlantedRich said:


> Simple, cheap, and effective. Great "KISS" type item. Now could it be taken a bit further to get the supply back away from the tank and out of sight?
> Since it requires only the airflow into the bottle to let it fill, could one go back away from the tank, use a tube sealed at the reserve and set the extra water back, maybe on a shelf.
> That might let you get by with only a tiny airline tube to the tank rather than the whole bottle? I think I could see it working that way as long as they were no droops in the tubing so that the water and air could pass.


I actually was inspired by gravity ATO's on reefs forums(especially the small tanks) - very similar to what you described. One that stands out (and I can't find now) was a water just on a shelf to the left of the tank with 2 lines going to the tank. one was for water to flow and the other was for air to flow back to the bottle, sort of a min/max thing going on at the tank side and no 'glugging' 

Don't see why this couldn't be extended as well if you wanted to relocate the container.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I went to Home Depot to look for the bracket and couldn't find any.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

dubels said:


> Thanks for the information. I went to Home Depot to look for the bracket and couldn't find any.


in the rain gutter section


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Great idea! I wonder if I can rig something like that up for mine...


----------



## t0nyt0ne (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you just make a hole in the bottle cap and twist it on the bottle?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

My son and I just tried this with a 3 gallon bucket and a 16oz water bottle. 2 things we noticed, One, the hole has to be large enough and somewhat round in order for the water to flow. Unless the bottle was angled, It would not flow with either 3 drilled holes or a rough cut hole on the cap when bottle was straight up.....and 2, we were able to use a few feet of 1/2 tubing snug fit on the cap with the bottle placed high up on a shelf away from view with same results. Only thing visible was the clear 1/2" tubing. You would need a suction cup tubing clamp placed high on the rim or some other way of securing the tube to the tank.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

t0nyt0ne said:


> Did you just make a hole in the bottle cap and twist it on the bottle?


yes, I poke the hole in the cap with an ice pick type thing and rounded it larger with a screwdriver


----------



## saiko (Mar 30, 2007)

All thanks to you, I made mine today. Not for the holidays, but for the summers coming up in this part of the world. Sweltering 40s and 50s.

Thanks again.


WP_001142 by c2988208ae1b199f126a0034a11540f0, on Flickr

http://indianaquariumhobbyist.com/community/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=341416#341416


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is cool - the shrimp seem to think it's a vacation condo or scenic overlook or something :smile: More likely, there is a little algae growing on inside of the bottle.

The don't seem to get stuck, just swim around for a bit and leave.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I was about to throw away a leftover toaster oven grill when I remembered about this thread so I decided to halfa$$ this ATO using an 8oz water bottle. Its just a mock up as I really want to use one of those glass Starbucks Frappuccino 9.5oz bottles. I just need to drain some water from the vase and remove the water stains.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Mar 29, 2014)

How would this work in a tank that has fish in it and needs heated water? Is the amount of inflow low enough that it wouldn't create temperature fluctuations?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Fishinfreak said:


> How would this work in a tank that has fish in it and needs heated water? Is the amount of inflow low enough that it wouldn't create temperature fluctuations?


 
this shouldnt effect temp at all as its just a top off system and would only add a tiny bit of water as it evaporates. 

Also man awesome idea!!!!! :bounce: Suprised Joey from DIYking hasnt made a vid about something like this lol


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I just made something similar based on your thread. Doesn't look as classy as yours but it was free and if proof of concept works, I'll jazz it up some.

A couple questions. Does your bottle suck up floating plants as it burps? I've noticed mine has done this, just curious if yours does as well. Also and more importantly, how do you invert your bottle into your holder without losing a decent amount of water from the top off bottle?


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

It definitely burps up duckweed and miss, but they don't seem to do well in there.

I do lose some when I flip it, but if you keep your finger over the hole ad keep it there until it is fully in place you won't lose any ( but your hand gets wet  )

We are all members of the wet sleeves club after all!


----------

